# Long thread order?



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

This is a question to the community and the moderators and programmers.I think that it would be better to have the last post show up on the top of the thread if the string get longer than 10 ish pages. I don't know if there is any programming limitation but what does the community think?

Prime examples are Worst deal ever and best deal out there.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to User Control Panel and make the change for your self.
Can also increase posts per page to 40.


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

Very cool thanks Rich


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats a great idea. can I also change those setting in my mobile app? It is a huge pain to go to the "last page" on my mobile because I have to just go page to page.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

ob1coby said:


> Thats a great idea. can I also change those setting in my mobile app? It is a huge pain to go to the "last page" on my mobile because I have to just go page to page.



Are you using the Buzz app? The app always goes to the last post for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

My app shows the last first. I assumed that is because I changed the settings on the website before I got the app.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

> Go to User Control Panel and make the change for your self.
> Can also increase posts per page to 40.


Rich, which menu choice in the left column will do this? Thanks!


----------

